# Plane Ride Anyone?



## oldman (Aug 2, 2017)

Has anyone here never been on a plane ride? It’s hard to imagine that some may not have at least been on one plane ride or trip. For anyone that has never been on a plane ride, I think you should put it on your bucket list. Riding in an airplane does not compare to anything else that you have or haven’t done. Riding in a plane is an experience of its own.

I have known several people that have told me that they never wanted to ride in a plane for various reasons, but mostly the majority has been because it scares them just to think about it. Others have said that they like to drive, so that they can see the scenery, stop here and there and so on. I have also known some people that after they have taken their first ride have said that they want to go again or that they wish they hadn’t waited so long.

Plane crashes are seldom heard about anymore, at least not here in the U.S., except maybe for the smaller private type single engine planes. In Alaska, a lot of people have their own plane because it’s the easiest form of transportation. I had read one time in a magazine that Alaska averaged one plane crash per day. That seems really high, but very probable. It really doesn’t take much to get a private single engine pilot’s license.

For some of you that have never ridden in a big jet, once you try it, you will be doing it again. You just have to have some patience getting through the airport, which I think is the worse part of the whole ordeal. 

Remember the old saying, "Come fly the friendly skies of United."


----------



## Don M. (Aug 2, 2017)

I've taken several "plane" rides, over the years, and it has always been a pleasant experience.  Besides, at my age, the thought of getting in the car and driving 1500 miles is no longer appealing.  The most fun I ever had in an airplane was many years ago when I was stationed in Germany.  The base had an "Airman of the Month" contest, and the winner got a ride in the back seat of an F105F.  So, for several months I kept well groomed and saluted everything that moved, and won a ride.  I had to get a good physical, and strap on a G-suit...and I drew a test pilot named Capt. Cushenberry...I'll never forget that guy..his primary job was to take a planes first flight after an engine swap, and gain maximum speed and altitude quickly in case the new engine malfunctioned.  The day of the flight, he had the F105 ready, with clean wings...no external fuel tanks, and configured for maximum performance.  After a slow roll to the runway, he locked the wheels, went into full afterburner, release the brakes, and pinned me to the seat.  We went airborne about halfway down the runway, and he retracted the gear, and kept the plane low until the end of the runway, then shot us almost straight up to an altitude of over 20K.  He then commenced several rolls and tight turns, and put the plane through some really extreme maneuvers.  It's a good thing that I had a light breakfast, and a good bowel movement that morning, or I would have probably made a mess in the cockpit.  After about 30 minutes, he was down to the fuel limits, so he took us back to the base.  When landing, he deployed the chute, and the exhaust air brakes, and I was pinned to the harness as the deceleration quickly occurred.  What a Ride!!!  After that experience, anything that happens in a jetliner flight...turbulence, etc., just brings back a fond memory of the F105 ride....but I DO keep my seatbelt fastened.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 2, 2017)

I was forever sold on flying after age  8  when I was given a ride in a  Ford  Trimotor  airplane

around  Washington, D.C.     That sucker  even had  woven wicker seats.

That did it for me.  I wound up a pilot in the USAF  and now hold a Commercial single and multi engine  pilots license.


----------



## helenbacque (Aug 2, 2017)

Flying has never been my favorite form of transportation but I do it when necessary.  My first plane ride was memorable.  Take-off was fine but when we came in to land, my heart almost stopped.  The airport in Charlestown WV was simply the top of a mountain that had been sheared off leaving it surrounded by sharp drop off on all sizes.  No room for error.


----------



## Katybug (Aug 2, 2017)

I am always nervous and try to have a Dirty Martini before boarding.  Once we've leveled off, I'm fine.  It's nothing I look forward to, but I love the convenience.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 2, 2017)

Love to fly.  Just don't get to do so much.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 2, 2017)

Haven't flown for quite a while.  One of these days I'm going to go to the airport and tell them I just want to fly somewhere and come right back.  There are lots of planes servicing remote places.  I just love being in the air.


----------



## jujube (Aug 2, 2017)

helenbacque said:


> Flying has never been my favorite form of transportation but I do it when necessary.  My first plane ride was memorable.  Take-off was fine but when we came in to land, my heart almost stopped.  The airport in Charlestown WV was simply the top of a mountain that had been sheared off leaving it surrounded by sharp drop off on all sizes.  No room for error.



Holy Toledo, that is one scary airport.  We flew into Charleston on some kind of rinky-dink little airline when I was about 12 and I was terrified.  I remember thinking that if we overshot the runway, we'd be downtown in about 5 seconds.


----------



## oldman (Aug 3, 2017)

jujube said:


> Holy Toledo, that is one scary airport.  We flew into Charleston on some kind of rinky-dink little airline when I was about 12 and I was terrified.  I remember thinking that if we overshot the runway, we'd be downtown in about 5 seconds.



That's funny.


----------



## oldman (Aug 3, 2017)

Falcon said:


> I was forever sold on flying after age  8  when I was given a ride in a  Ford  Trimotor  airplane
> 
> around  Washington, D.C.     That sucker  even had  woven wicker seats.
> 
> That did it for me.  I wound up a pilot in the USAF  and now hold a Commercial single and multi engine  pilots license.



I had to give up my Airline Transport Pilot Certificate at age 65. The FAA is pretty clear on that matter. I had a pretty good career flying almost 34 years. Right now there is a real shortage of pilots that are able to fly multi engine and aisle planes. ALPA predicts that we will need an additional 20,000 new pilots in the next five years.


----------



## oldman (Aug 3, 2017)

Don M. said:


> I've taken several "plane" rides, over the years, and it has always been a pleasant experience.  Besides, at my age, the thought of getting in the car and driving 1500 miles is no longer appealing.  The most fun I ever had in an airplane was many years ago when I was stationed in Germany.  The base had an "Airman of the Month" contest, and the winner got a ride in the back seat of an F105F.  So, for several months I kept well groomed and saluted everything that moved, and won a ride.  I had to get a good physical, and strap on a G-suit...and I drew a test pilot named Capt. Cushenberry...I'll never forget that guy..his primary job was to take a planes first flight after an engine swap, and gain maximum speed and altitude quickly in case the new engine malfunctioned.  The day of the flight, he had the F105 ready, with clean wings...no external fuel tanks, and configured for maximum performance.  After a slow roll to the runway, he locked the wheels, went into full afterburner, release the brakes, and pinned me to the seat.  We went airborne about halfway down the runway, and he retracted the gear, and kept the plane low until the end of the runway, then shot us almost straight up to an altitude of over 20K.  He then commenced several rolls and tight turns, and put the plane through some really extreme maneuvers.  It's a good thing that I had a light breakfast, and a good bowel movement that morning, or I would have probably made a mess in the cockpit.  After about 30 minutes, he was down to the fuel limits, so he took us back to the base.  When landing, he deployed the chute, and the exhaust air brakes, and I was pinned to the harness as the deceleration quickly occurred.  What a Ride!!!  After that experience, anything that happens in a jetliner flight...turbulence, etc., just brings back a fond memory of the F105 ride....but I DO keep my seatbelt fastened.




I was going to ask you if they made you clean the cockpit after the ride.


----------



## oldman (Aug 3, 2017)

helenbacque said:


> Flying has never been my favorite form of transportation but I do it when necessary.  My first plane ride was memorable.  Take-off was fine but when we came in to land, my heart almost stopped.  The airport in Charlestown WV was simply the top of a mountain that had been sheared off leaving it surrounded by sharp drop off on all sizes.  No room for error.



I looked at one airport on Google Earth that I think may be the one that you are referring to. It's called Eastern West Virginia Regional Airport. If that's the same, my perspective of that airport is that it only has one runway, but it does have a fair amount of clearance around the airport for landing and take offs. I don't believe the runway is long enough for a B-767. The problem that I have experienced with landing at airports that are surrounded by mountains are the winds. Landing in Denver and Salt Lake City can be challenging at times. Taking off is usually no issue, unless we have cross winds.


----------



## oldman (Aug 3, 2017)

Katybug said:


> I am always nervous and try to have a Dirty Martini before boarding.  Once we've leveled off, I'm fine.  It's nothing I look forward to, but I love the convenience.



It's like most people say, "Taking off and landing are the most critical parts of the flight." Q. Do you know why that is? A. Because there is a human operating the controls. Once the plane goes on autopilot, everything is fine. I guess this proves that computers are smarter than humans. Most pilots will tell you that as soon as the wheels leave the runway, they flip on the AP. And with all of the major airports and most smaller airports having ILS (Instrument Landing System) for landing, the pilot is of very little use, unless we get caught in bad weather situations or the plane is having a mechanical issue and then the pilots must fly the plane by hand. (There isn't much stick and rudder flying like Falcon did anymore.)


----------



## Don M. (Aug 3, 2017)

oldman said:


> I was going to ask you if they made you clean the cockpit after the ride.



Nope, I got lucky...but then, part of the prep was instructions to eat light, and spend some "quality" time in the boys room.  As I recall, I did need a little assist to get out of the cockpit, and down the ladder, and I wobbled a bit before my equilibrium was fully restored...But What A Ride!  I'm hoping to come back in the next life as either a fighter pilot or an astronaut.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 3, 2017)

I used to enjoy flying back east, to Georgia and North Carolina on Delta Airlines.  Back in 1999  I was served a meal!  It was good.   Those days are gone.

In recent years, on a cross country flight, you can get a small beverage "free", and what...like a little bag of nuts or something.  

 Of course, you can buy something, one time I spent $7 on a turkey(I think) sandwich.  No flavour, had the appearance and texture of a cadaver.


----------



## oldman (Aug 4, 2017)

Don M. said:


> Nope, I got lucky...but then, part of the prep was instructions to eat light, and spend some "quality" time in the boys room.  As I recall, I did need a little assist to get out of the cockpit, and down the ladder, and I wobbled a bit before my equilibrium was fully restored...But What A Ride!  I'm hoping to come back in the next life as either a fighter pilot or an astronaut.




You were very lucky to have gotten a rider in a fighter jet. When I enlisted in the Marines, I wanted to learn to fly, especially an F-4. I was told that because I am 6'4" that I would be too tall, which I found out later was a bunch of BS. Whenever it was possible, I would hang out with the pilots and listen to their stories while hanging on every word. Later when I was a pilot for Air Wisconsin, every once in awhile, I would be lucky enough to be paired with a former fighter pilot and again, I would get them to talking about their flying while in Vietnam. As you know, we had a lot of pilots shot down over there and held captive for years. We still don't have them all back.


----------



## oldman (Aug 4, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> I used to enjoy flying back east, to Georgia and North Carolina on Delta Airlines.  Back in 1999  I was served a meal!  It was good.   Those days are gone.
> 
> In recent years, on a cross country flight, you can get a small beverage "free", and what...like a little bag of nuts or something.
> 
> Of course, you can buy something, one time I spent $7 on a turkey(I think) sandwich.  No flavour, had the appearance and texture of a cadaver.




Even though serving meals that were included in the price of the ticket and really cost the airlines a lot of money, I think this is the one thing that is really missed most by the passengers. The restaurants in the airports are grateful because their business has really done well. Over the years, I have heard a zillion complaints about not getting even a snack without having to pay. As the years have passed since that time when the food was discontinued, their barely missed. I always thought that the passengers felt privileged and a little special. Of course, if a person wants to fork out the extra money for any ticket above coach, then you would still be served a meal, snack or some type of nosh.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 6, 2017)

The most memorable flight we ever experienced was an "airplane ride" on a 1927 Ford Tri-motor.  The pilot was an old guy, looked like he flew it when it was new.


----------



## oldman (Aug 7, 2017)

Manatee said:


> The most memorable flight we ever experienced was an "airplane ride" on a 1927 Ford Tri-motor.  The pilot was an old guy, looked like he flew it when it was new.



Falcon flew one of these similar planes. The planes have quite a history. Henry Ford wanted to get into the aviation business for some reason.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 7, 2017)

My first plane ride was in a crop duster in 1971. We always vacationed in the New England states just riding around enjoying the coolness and scenery. We came upon an old sign by a farm that offered plane rides. My Dad and Grandpa thought it would be fun. I remember a lot of banging going on as we flew around which seemed like flying in an over sized tin can. We flew for quite awhile. I have a vivid memory of seeing black and white cows heading back to the barn two by two. Their backs were so wide and almost square looking and I thought they looked like dominoes. It wasn't until 8 years ago that I flew again to Texas to see my first Grandson after he was just born. I really enjoyed it. Loved all the fluffy clouds. Very relaxing. I saved the receipt from that first plane ride. Quite a bargain for $10.00.


----------



## Wayne (Aug 8, 2017)

UH1 pilot in Service here, I have been in several types and several airplanes, it never bothered me and was enjoyable. Most memorable was flying into Pensacola Fl to Monsanto Chemical and getting 2 barrels on a pallet with 2 armed guards with it going to Colorado we would not take off until they gave us the weight all was classified, finally an hour later they told us, they were very light not much at all, we never did know what was in them just hauled them and the guards.


----------



## oldman (Aug 13, 2017)

I think I flew in a UH 1 helicopter in Vietnam.


----------



## Pete (Oct 11, 2017)

When your family lives 4,000 miles away in the 'lower 48' long plane rides are the rule unless you want to spend 5-6 days driving one way to see them. For years I traveled back and forth from Alaska to Philadelphia and was never worried about the flight, just tired and worn out after 10 hours in the air. However when I retired and was living only on my social security check my son's wife who travels all the time for her employer used the free miles she earned to start buying me a tickets to visit every Christmas and I never complained again. Though it was the same long flights I now reveled in the comfort of being in first class... but I am afraid I could never travel in coach again.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2017)

Yes I fly by plane about 6 times a year on average... in fact if all goes well I'll be taking a 3 hour flight in the next couple of weeks.. again..


I like flying...i detest all the airport hoohah !!


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 11, 2017)

I have been flying since I was a kid.   Never a fan of it, mainly due to motion sickness.  I will live if I never fly again.  When I was a kid, even went on a helicopter ride.  THAT was fun.  My sister in law in Florida wants me to visit some time.  I am in New York.  I would love to take a train down.  I took a train from Rochester to Albany once, to visit my brother and loved the experience.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 11, 2017)

Took my first airplane ride at age 6 in my dad's Piper.  Flown commercial too many times to count, too many places to list.

My favorite was a helicopter ride on Lanai (Hawaii) about 15 years ago.  Loved it.


----------



## oldman (Oct 12, 2017)

Yesterday morning, I believe it was, I was watching a show on TV called "Terror In The Skies." Basically, it was aimed at crashes and causes. The moderator pretty much accused pilots as being the cause of most crashes. One of three things bring a plane down; weather, mechanical failure or pilot error. And, on top of that, no one thing causes the crash. It all starts with one of the three things being the beginning, but then, a series of events after that is what causes the crash.

Here is an example: A plane is flying at 37,000 ft. and at 450 kts. with no issues. When all of a sudden, a loud "BOOM" is heard in the cockpit. The first thing the pilots will look at is the engine pressure regulators (EPR). When they notice that one of the EPR's is not active, they will immediately know that they have lost an engine. If the pilots are smart and keep their cool, they will follow their checklist and do what they have practiced a 100 times for in the simulator and they should be able to recover. However, if they do the opposite, things will or could go south in a hurry and without going into a lot of rhetoric, the plane could go down. So, what caused the crash? The loss of an engine or pilot error? No matter what answer you chose, more than one action caused the crash? This is a very simple example of what I am trying to explain.

With all of the sensors and warning devices that are included in the avionics and are on-board every passenger jet today, a fatal crash is almost impossible, "IF" pilots follow procedures.  Myself, I flew for almost 34 years and never had an accident or reportable incident. That's not to say that I never had a warning alarm go off, but had we responded to it appropriately and if everything returns to normal, it's a non reportable incident (to the NTSB), but is included in our log and the issue that caused the alarm to sound or actuate is inspected and possibly repaired if need be. 

I have flown the smaller jets like the Boeing 737 to the larger jets like the Boeing 747. My favorite jet was the Boeing 757/767. Those are the only two jets that United will allow their pilots to fly while holding the same certification. That's because the cockpits and avionics are almost 100% the same as one another. I never flew international, primarily because I didn't want to be away from home for days at a time. One or two nights a week being away from home was enough. Just ask my wife, she will tell you. I also held the position as a Training Captain, which meant that I was able to train other pilots on certain size aircraft and also in the classroom, I would give lectures regrading issues that may occur during flight, such as how to respond if a pilot would notice smoke in the cabin or in the coach. My favorite subject to teach was how to tell the weather using instruments and cloud formations. For every system in the plane, there is a backup system and for every warning and sensor in the plane there is even a  backup sensor for each sensor.  

It has been reported that 20,000 new pilots will be needed in the next five years due to attrition, an increase in flights and and increase in the number of planes that will be added. So, if you have a Grandchild that is unsure as to what he should choose to do as a vocation, perhaps he or she would be interested in flying. Females are especially in demand. In fact, I have always found that teaching a female is easier than a male because they take time to listen more carefully to what is being taught, they take notes, ask questions and do their homework. It's a great job with a lot of responsibility and the pay for a Captain today is about $300.00 an hour on average.


----------



## corkyzdad (Nov 12, 2017)

I've never eaten a cadaver.....yet !


----------



## Grampa Don (Nov 12, 2017)

I was about 15 and on an errand with an older friend of the family.  We passed a small airport and he asked me if I wanted to go up in a plane.  I said sure.  So, we found a guy who would take us up in his Piper Tri-pacer, and we flew out over Long Beach and back.  I loved it.  I sat next to the pilot and he let me steer for a bit.  I haven't flown commercial for many years, but it was fun when I did.  It's a funny thing.  Tall buildings give me the creeps, but flying doesn't bother me at all.

Don


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2017)

My first flight was when I was 30 I think; maybe late 20's.. I went alone to join friends who were visiting relatives in San Fransisco. I left CT, don't remember changing planes but will never forget the softly lighted fairy-land I saw below from the window as we were descending over San Fransisco that night! It was SO beautiful! My friends told me I would love it and I did. I was nervous at first, but was ok pretty quick.

The take-off just thrilled me- at first everything on the ground was speeding by more quickly than I had ever seen before, I felt something "pulling" in my head...then a gentle push and things from the window got smaller and smaller. The plane turned sharply in the air, I think to the left, and I felt the tilt.

I have since, flown more than a few times to L.A. and back, Tulsa, and Can Cun Mexico, Then from Can Cun to Cozumel and that flight was scary because it was my first time on a very small aircraft.

On boarding our flight to Can Cun I mentioned to the flight attendant I would love to just walk near the door and peek into the cockpit. In  while she came over and said, the Captain said for you to come up to the cockpit right now! Oh, wow! He and the co-pilot were so nice! He got up and put me into his seat, put my hand on a lever (throttle?), gave my camera to the flight attendant who took 2 photos! I wish I knew where they are now. 

As I went back to my seat I could see my husband shaking his head and laughing.

Airlines had good coffee, too! I enjoy flying, but haven't in quite awhile and probably won't again.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 12, 2017)

oldman said:


> Falcon flew one of these similar planes. The planes have quite a history. Henry Ford wanted to get into the aviation business for some reason.



*CORRECTION !!*    Falcon DID NOT  "fly"  the Ford Trimotor  airplane;  He had a ride in one  when he was about 6 years old.

He  DIDN'T   FLY  it  !


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 12, 2017)

The first time I ever was on a plane was in '63,when I was 10,I remember like it happened yesterday. I was coming home for Chirstmas from my boarding school in Massachusetts. When the pilot told us overhead the Buffalo airport was closed because of the snow,we were being diverted to Niagara Falls,I freaked out,started crying thinking I never see my parents again.The  stewardess was trying to reassure me everything would be ok.When we got to Niagara Falls,buses took us back to Bflo airport. When I saw my parents,I never let go of their hands. I told them'I'm not getting back on a plane',after Christmas break,they drove me back.
I enjoy flying,but I'm always leary of traveling around Thanksgiving,you never know what 'mother nature' has in store for those of us who live in WNY. Sue


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2017)

I live not too far from where there was once a wonderful air museum called Bradley Air Museum near Bradley International Airport, in Windsor Locks, CT.  (I remember when it was just called "Bradley Field")

Today the museum is called the New England Air Museum. The summer before a tornado destroyed most of it, we were fortunate to have visited. I remember huge troop carriers, many kinds of jets, props, and a little jet that you could climb on..

I don't recall if it actually displayed, or in a film we saw there, but I fell in love with the F-14 there, in fact I bought  a model kit for my son
 there.

I think it's been restored.


[h=6]Published: October 11, 1981[/h]         		 		          	                                                                                     WINDSOR LOCKS TWO years ago at the Bradley Air  Museum, one of the largest collections of vintage aircraft in the  country was turned into a mass of twisted wreckage in less than five  minutes. ''There was a lot of weeping,'' recalled Robert F. Pope, a  member of the museum's volunteer service crew, who viewed the havoc  caused by a tornado that hit the area on Oct. 3, 1979.        

http://www.nytimes.com/1981/10/11/nyregion/bradley-air-museum-reopens.html

http://www.neam.org/


----------



## corkyzdad (Nov 12, 2017)

My first flight was in 1957 when sister and myself climbed aboard a De Havilland Dragon Rapide at Squires Gate Airport Blackpool UK.

I was hooked immediately, although I don't think sister took her hands away from covering her eyes for the whole flight (then again, she was, and still is, a bit of a wuss)

When we landed after a fantastic flight around Blackpool tower, I pestered poor ol' Mam n Dad into letting me fly again, and the pilot noticed my return and let me sit in his seat for a few minutes after the second flight. I still vividly remember the awe and fascination with which I viewed what, to my young mind, were "millions" of dials and gauges on the 'dashboard' and made my mind up there and then to become a pilot myself when I 'grew up".

 

Little did I know that only 9 years later I was to become a member of "Her Majesty's Flying Club"  also known as the Royal Air Force, which became my home for the following 22 years.

Now I just follow aeronautical developments with interest and avail myself of each and every opportunity to fly.



ps  The Dragon Rapide was the first civilian aircraft I jumped from when the urge to become a parachutist took hold in '72


----------



## oldman (Nov 14, 2017)

Great stories. Thanks for sharing. 

Just remember, the most dangerous thing about flying is the drive to the airport. I just read a report in our trade magazine that said passengers now have a 1 in 3,000,000 chance of being in a plane crash. With all of the sensors built into the avionics, plus the fail safe systems, next to trains, flying has become the safest mode of transportation.


----------

